# Is there a Product to purchase that has all "these" in controlled studies?



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

One of the GI Type Newsletters had a study stating that these ingredient helped IBS patients. I went to Google and found other studies verifying that these products help IBS.The are: *Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG, L. rhamnosus LC705, Bifidobacterium breve Bb99 and Propionibacterium freudenreichii ssp. shermanii*Does a prduct exist with all the ingredients?Vikee


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While there are several muli-species probiotics, I don't know that any has the specific strains mentioned. I believe some of those strains were developed by different companies. I doubt they'd come together to make a combined pill and what may work to manufacture one may not be the best way to manufacture a different strain, so it might not be technically easy.I'm not sure that one pill with all the strains with proven benefit would be better than just taking one of them.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks for the reply Kathleen! I tend to agree with you, what you say does this makes sense!But I wonder why a few respectiable studies used all the ingrediants? No answer expectesd unless somebody actually knows. It may take some time but will try to find the studies and post the URL.*Another Question!What other products that have live bacteria beside Culturelle that are resist to stomach acid and don't have to be refrigerated and also have had controlled studies to prove that they are effective? There are so many discussed on this BB I may need to update my information.*I have been using Culturelle for years and it cured a bad gas problem with my IBS. I have not checked to see other products for many years but just noticed on this site that much has happened regarding Probiotics in recent Years.Is there information I can be updated on products that meet the above standards? Are there new standards for evaulating the effectiveness of Probiotics? Where can I find this information?Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer. (excuse spelling and sentence structure...I have cognition problems in addition to physical ones causing a Mutlple Sclerosis Disability and feel the need for this statement...I know there is no need..... but.....)Vikee


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well http://www.consumerlabs.com (subscription needed to get the full report but parts of it are free) did evaluate probiotics.As a dietary supplement there really aren't a lot of standard protocols to demonstrate effectiveness. There are a number of clincial trials that have been done, but there is not one standard they have to meet (other than better than placebo or 50% or better reduction in symptoms in 50% or more of patients sorts of things) Several of the brands that people like do have studies that have been published (check pubmed for these)I've not seen any head to head tests.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Kathleen M. said:


> Well http://www.consumerlabs.com (subscription needed to get the full report but parts of it are free) did evaluate probiotics.As a dietary supplement there really aren't a lot of standard protocols to demonstrate effectiveness. There are a number of clincial trials that have been done, but their is not one standard they have to meet (other than better than placebo or 50% or better reduction in symptoms in 50% or more of patients sorts of things) Several of the brands that people like do have studies that have been published (check pubmed for these)I've not seen any head to head tests.


Kathleen,Not sure how to reply......need time to navagate this site and read info for posting.... ...you are fast!... see my edited posts so you can understand my confusion!I do belong to consumerlabs but never checked for probiotics.....there info is not that current as far as I'm concerned and so many products are not tested for whatever reason. I keep some what updated from Life Extension and Swanson....they are often to far out for me...but the new form of Vitamin K-2 with little K-1 and Gamma being important for Vitamin E not Alpha ....think there is something useful with this new Vit. K and E.Will follow your suggestions unless there is a general URL for recent Probiotic Products that have been tested. Tend to doubt it but will try to find one.*No need to reply unless someone has additional info...like Eric or Flux!*Thanks again!Vikee


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I really don't think the information you are looking for exists. I guess I don't really know what question you are asking.This is what I'm trying to say.There is no centralized authority that would test and compare these supplements for effectiveness.Consumerlabs will tell you if the product actually has what it says it has, but I think the testing is voluntary. They do not test which one is most effective, just does it even have what the label says it has.The FDA does not regulate these products and many do not submit to independent testing.Pubmed will have all the published studies on probioticshttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...i+clinical+testBut a clear cut head to head try all the products under proper conditions with an agreed upon standard of effectiveness is unlikely to ever be done.(something like several hundred patients per treatment group with every one of the potentially effective probiotics on the market with each group being matched so all the testing conditions are as even as you can get).I don't think the people who do the research into these have an agreed upon standard by which you evaluate them.It would be nice, but as far as I know it hasn't been done, and given how expensive it would be to do as a study I doubt it will ever be done.Dietary supplements are not regulated or tested like drugs are, so it is very hard to get any really good information about any of them.Hope you aren't upset that I responded, again.K.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Kathleen M. said:


> I really don't think the information you are looking for exists. I guess I don't really know what question you are asking.This is what I'm trying to say.There is no centralized authority that would test and compare these supplements for effectiveness.Consumerlabs will tell you if the product actually has what it says it has, but I think the testing is voluntary. They do not test which one is most effective, just does it even have what the label says it has.The FDA does not regulate these products and many do not submit to independent testing.Pubmed will have all the published studies on probioticshttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...i+clinical+testBut a clear cut head to head try all the products under proper conditions with an agreed upon standard of effectiveness is unlikely to ever be done.(something like several hundred patients per treatment group with every one of the potentially effective probiotics on the market with each group being matched so all the testing conditions are as even as you can get).I don't think the people who do the research into these have an agreed upon standard by which you evaluate them.It would be nice, but as far as I know it hasn't been done, and given how expensive it would be to do as a study I doubt it will ever be done.Dietary supplements are not regulated or tested like drugs are, so it is very hard to get any really good information about any of them.Hope you aren't upset that I responded, again.K.


Kathleen,Of course I'm not upset but rather pleased with your response! I will check the Pubmed site.Your response is exactly what I wanted to know! I am aware of all the information on Supplements, Vitamins etc, that you state and hope others are too. After raeding so many posts on Probiotics I wonder if I was missing new information since I haven't kept up with many new subliments especially Probiotics. Culturelle has been working well for me for many years and hope it continues to eliminate intestional gas!I appreciate your responses and patience with me!!Vikee


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There have been a few recent studies that seem to have some promising results in IBSers and that may be why there are quite a few posts on it lately.They should show up in pubmed if you dig around for the papers. I think the increase in research into probiotics fuels the buzz around here as well as people who have had good results using them.Like any treatment for IBS they work well for some and not others, but they work well enough for enough people that I think they are worth a shot.I started with Probiotica (which is no longer on the market) and went from a long standing higher than normal fart frequency (it was that way before I had IBS) to a much lower than normal fart frequency. I tend to find all the brands that have good buzz or are from companies that have a good reputation for quality control in their products tend to work for me. I don't need them daily anymore, but when the fart frequency goes up I take them for a few days until it calms back down again.K.


----------

